# 7 d'or ...



## Yip (4 Novembre 2003)

Star Academy a gagné le 7 d'or de la meilleure émission de télé-réalité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






N'aurait-il pas fallu dire : "la moins mauvaise..." ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2003)

Non, c'est bien Star Academy... Ça permet à plein de jeunes pétris de talent de se faire découvrir. En plus ils chantent trop bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi j'adore.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> N'aurait-il pas fallu dire : "la moins mauvaise..." ?


Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi, Yip !
Perso, je ne suis pas contre la StarAc si on exclue les inévitables moments de voyeurisme, les disputes et les "scènes arrangées" ... ces gars et ces filles ont au moins le mérite de mouiller leurs chemises, de faire des efforts et de nous présenter des trucs qui, dans l'ensemble ne sont pas trop moches !
Quant au résultat final ... je ne doute pas un seul instant qu'il soit un peu "arrangé" ... mais c'est une autre histoire !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Rien


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Les gagnantes de la starac ont certe de la voix.
Du talent, ça c'est autre chose.

Il y a ceux qui réussissent après en avoir chié pendant des années.
Et la starac à qui on apporte le succès sur un plateau, sans l'avoir réellement mérité.

Ils mouillent leur chemise ?
C'est un minimum, on n'a rien sans rien.

C'est du préfabriqué.

Le seul intéret est de me donner une idée cadeau pour noël !!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2003)

Comme disait l'autre: avant pour passer à la télé, fallait faire un disque... maintenant pour faire un disque, faut passer à la télé.


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est bien Star Academy... Ça permet à plein de jeunes pétris de talent de se faire découvrir. En plus ils chantent trop bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chuis d'accord avec le petit bonhomme au trident ( _au fait, Lorna, WebO,... c'est à la mode ??_ ).
C'est d'ailleurs tellement fort que je n'ai pas encore regardé....


----------



## Fulvio (4 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Star Academy a gagné le 7 d'or de la meilleure émission de télé-réalité.



C'est quoi, Star Academy ?


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

A chacun son truc.

M'enfin, c'est tous les soirs + le samedi pendant plus de 2h.
C'est du gavage.
Ma fille est plantée devant sans arrêt.
+ Les posters, les T-shirts, les magazines, les cd, les dvd, la couette, les chou-chou (x? - s?) etc, etc ...
Je ne peux pas y échapper.

Mais, bon, ça passera.


----------



## bebert (4 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Star Academy a gagné le 7 d'or de la meilleure émission de télé-réalité.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai testé pour vous plein d'émissions de télé-réalité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous rassure, je ne les ai pas toutes vu du début jusqu'à la fin mais les deux émissions qui m'ont le plus intéressé sont "La carte aux trésors" et "Koh Lanta".


----------



## KARL40 (4 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi, Star Academy ?



Toi aussi tu ne suis que pop-stars ! 











Sinon, comment avoir un avis sur du vide ?


----------



## ficelle (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ma fille est plantée devant sans arrêt.



elle a quel age ta fille ?

la mienne a 9 ans 1/2, et n'est pas tombée dans le panneau.

par contre, elle apprecie la Berne Academy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais en général, elle prefere s'amuser avec toshop et son APN, ou alors prendre un bon bouquin !


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> elle a quel age ta fille ?
> 
> la mienne a 9 ans 1/2, et n'est pas tombée dans le panneau.
> 
> ...



11 ans.

Je ne pense pas qu'elle soit en retard, mais ta fille semble être en avance.

Photoshop, plutot qu'un jeu, ou un bouquin plutot que la TV, c'est rare.

Mais bon, je laisse faire. Faut pas non plus passer pour un réfractaire borné, mais j'ai mis des barbelés sur le téléphonne quand elle a commencé à vouloir voter.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> chuis d'accord avec le petit bonhomme au trident ( _au fait, Lorna, WebO,... c'est à la mode ??_ ).
> C'est d'ailleurs tellement fort que je n'ai pas encore regardé....








 Koi Koi koi on a parlé de petit bonhomme au trident ???? on parle de moi ???    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 j'ai rien fait j'ai rien dit  (pour une fois !!! )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 PS : je précise que WEbolivier et moi nous ne nous connaissons pas !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon pour répondre au sujet ... je n'étais pas au courant de cette récompense ... et moi ce que j'en pense ...

Quand est-ce que les gens vont se rendre compte qu'on choisit ce qui doit être bien, ce qu'ils doivent aimer à leur place ???!!!!

Personnellement je trouve inquiétant ce manque de dicernement...les gens ne reflechissent pas ou quoi ???
Et ce qui me fait encore plus peur c'est l'attitude des parents ... moi-même, je suis maman, de deux filles, l'aînée à l'âge d'aimer toutes ces Me..... je ne lui ai jamais acheté quoique ce soit de la StarAC ou autre ... pourtant elle est revenue à la maison à connaissant toutes les chansons par coeur !!!! 





je ne veux pas non plus tomber dans la dictature...mais j'essaie de lui faire comprendre mon point de vue ... de lui expliquer comment tout ça marche, elle est encore jeune pour avoir un réel dicernement...mais je ne désespère pas, je sais qu'un jour, elle osera dire *non* à quelque chose que tout le monde  adore, adule, vénère...ces stars préfabriquées (ce qui est déjà arrivé pour une toute autre histoire).

Donc personnellement je suis choquée, qu'une telle emission puisse recevoir une "telle" récompense ...je suis d'accord avec le fait qu'on aurait dû leur remettre le prix de l'emission la "moins pire" ...enfin si ça ne tenais qu'à moi, les émissions dites "real TV", n'auraient pas de prix !!! 

Plus ça va...plus les gens regardent le moins pire, au lieu de regarder le meilleur... à ce rythme là... on court à la CATA !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 ouf j'ai fini !!!!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé pour vous plein d'émissions de télé-réalité.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La carte aux trésors ? le truc en hélico avec ... m*** j'ai oublié.. c'est pas de la télé-réalité ca


----------



## Fulvio (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et la starac à qui on apporte le succès sur un plateau, sans l'avoir réellement mérité.



Alors là, faut voir !

Il y en aura peut-être bien un ou deux de toute cette génération qui parviendra à perdurer (j'en doute), mais dans l'ensemble, ils sont parti pour une gloire éphémère, avec une retombée dans l'anonymat par la suite, certainement douloureuse. De quelques semaines à quelques années de célébrité, puis un retour à la vie réelle, avec les vraies galères.

Ca me rappelle les boy's band que ma soeur chérissait il y a 5 ans (depuis, elle s'est mise à Placebo et Muse, d'autres boy's band, mais un poil mieux quand même). Ces boys de bande, donc, vivaient deux ans dans le strass et les paillettes, puis une fois le contrat fini et la mode passée, ils se sont retrouvés à la rue en n'ayant touché que le smic (si si !) pendant ces deux ans. Pas de quoi pavoisé... Au final, un seul s'en ai sorti, c'est Robbie Williams.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> La carte aux trésors ? le truc en hélico avec ... m*** j'ai oublié.. c'est pas de la télé-réalité ca



Avec Philippe Dieuleveult? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enchanté, moi c'est Olivier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je sévis plutôt dans le forum _Réagissez!_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Enchanté, moi c'est Olivier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enchantée également !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 euh moi je traîne plutôt ...dans le Bar ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien fait j'ai rien dit


... alors continue !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















...et hop ! piégée une deuxième fois ! Arrffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : salut Lorna !


----------



## Fulvio (5 Novembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu ne suis que pop-stars !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nan, j'ai pas la télé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs, je plane à 50 miles, je savais même pas qu'il y avait les 7 d'or ces jours-ci, c'est dire !

(enfin, je vous rassure, je vis pas dans un hermitage népalais non plus, Star-Ac, je sais ce que c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> (...) Au final, un seul s'en ai sorti, c'est Robbie Williams.



Ronan Keating également. Sinon, les autres: oubliées.


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> euh moi je traîne plutôt ...dans le Bar ...



Et tu fais la morale à tes filles !!!


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

Primo : personne n'a vu les 7 d'or car ce n'est pas passé à la télé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Deuzio : la carte aux trésors c'est pas avec "Tidju le veut" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




troizio : j'aime regarder les émissions de real-tv pour me divertir mais aussi pour mieux les analyser et expliquer éventuellement à mes enfants le but ultime du genre.
Et si il y a quelques candidats qui s'en sortent ou qui ont passé du bon temps, tant mieux pour eux ! Si j'avais pu participer j'aurai signé tout de suite.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas contre la StarAc si on exclue les inévitables moments de voyeurisme, les disputes et les "scènes arrangées"



Ben moi au contraire quite a choisir je prefere encore le Loft: au moins c'est de la real TV de merde mais qui n'essaye pas de se cacher derriere un quelconque pretexte artistique (de merde également).
Quite a faire dans le voyeurisme, autant assumer et y aller a fond!

Plus de cul, plus de nichons en plastique, plus de baise dans la piscine, plus de QI inferieur a la température rectale!!!













C'est pas avec ce genre de daube que l'industrie du disque va se remettre flot...


----------



## Nexka (5 Novembre 2003)

&lt;/mode shroupmph raleur on&gt; Moi j'aime pas la Starac!! &lt;/mode shroumphe raleur off&gt;

&lt;/mode Nexka on&gt; Moi non plus! &lt;/mode Nexka off&gt;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2003)

... salopard ! jpmiss !!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... salopard ! jpmiss !!!



Bande de nazes!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bande de nazes!


... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un "S" à nases ! Pour l'amour de Dieu ! Tidju de bordel de merde ... un "S" !!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> expliquer éventuellement à mes enfants le but ultime du genre.



Et c'est quoi le but ultime a part l'abrutissement de masse et la collecte de blé avec des appels et des SMS surfacturés, des revues imbéciles et des CD tout juste bon a faire des dessous de verre pour l'apéro (c'est tres joli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arfff!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BANDES DE NASES!!!


----------



## Nexka (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi le but ultime a part l'abrutissement de masse et la collecte de blé avec des appels et des SMS surfacturés, des revues imbéciles et des CD tout juste bon a faire des dessous de verre pour l'apéro (c'est tres joli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaip c'est zolie les dessous de verre en cd c vrai.. Mais j'avais j'amais pensé a utiliser des cds de la star ac... je vais faire un tour chez ma petite cousine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Arfff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...c'est tout de suite autre chose ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 on dirait moi !!!


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Plus de cul, plus de nichons en plastique, plus de baise dans la piscine, plus de QI inferieur a la température rectale!!!



Parce que le QI se mesure avec un thermomètre ? Je dormirais moins bête ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas avec ce genre de daube que l'industrie du disque va se remettre flot...



L'industrie du disque est complice de Star Ac &amp; Popstars.


----------



## Fulvio (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi le but ultime a part l'abrutissement de masse et la collecte de blé avec des appels et des SMS surfacturés, des revues imbéciles et des CD tout juste bon a faire des dessous de verre pour l'apéro (c'est tres joli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben promouvoir de jeunes talents, tssss, c'te question !

Bon, sinon, Franck Black est-il déjà passé dans ton Massif Central(e) de villégiature ? Pasque moi, je vais le voir ce soir à Lyon. En tout cas, le Black, l'avait tout pour réussir à la Star-Ac : la voix, le style consensuel, le physique (surtout le physique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2003)

C'est pas pour mettre de l'huile sur le feu, mais est-ce que quelqu'un connait : "ça va se savoir !" diffusé en Belgique sur AB3 ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...un sommet dans la betise - j'avoue que je la regarde parfois rien que pour les questions du public qui me font pisser de rire !!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> L'industrie du disque est complice de Star Ac &amp; Popstars.



Absolument! Tu crois qu'ils les font comment leurs CD? Par le bias d'editeurs qui en profitent pour s'en mettre plein les fouilles au passage (quand l'editeur n'est pas une filiale directe de la chaine ou de la boite de prod...)


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour mettre de l'huile sur le feu, mais est-ce que quelqu'un connait : "ça va se savoir !" diffusé en Belgique sur AB3 ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois déjà être tombé dessus sur RTL 9. Ils ont même un *site web*.


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait l'autre: avant pour passer à la télé, fallait faire un disque... maintenant pour faire un disque, faut passer à la télé.



C'est même plutôt : "du moment que tu passes à la télé, tu fais un disque".

D'ailleurs, si vous voyez le mime Marceau passer,  dites-le moi, j'irai voir si le disque sort .


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip c'est zolie les dessous de verre en cd c vrai.. Mais j'avais j'amais pensé a utiliser des cds de la star ac...



Ca fait glisser les verres.
Moi, comme ça j'en ai [mode nolwenn on] cassééééééééééé [mode nolwenn off]


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi le but ultime a part l'abrutissement de masse et la collecte de blé avec des appels et des SMS surfacturés, des revues imbéciles et des CD tout juste bon a faire des dessous de verre pour l'apéro (c'est tres joli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, c'est baver devant Florent Pagny ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Beuuuuurk, naannnnn ! J'espère que ma fille n'aimera jamais Florent Pagny !!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben promouvoir de jeunes talents, tssss, c'te question !
> 
> Bon, sinon, Franck Black est-il déjà passé dans ton Massif Central(e) de villégiature ? Pasque moi, je vais le voir ce soir à Lyon. En tout cas, le Black, l'avait tout pour réussir à la Star-Ac : la voix, le style consensuel, le physique (surtout le physique
> 
> ...



Arfff!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il passe demain soir a la Coppé.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... alors continue !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RRooooOOOOOO !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Au fait salut ThBig !!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> les questions du public qui me font pisser de rire !!!



Encore tes problemes de prostate?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Encore tes problemes de prostate?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et tu fais la morale à tes filles !!!



QUi a parlé de morale ?!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est bien Star Academy... Ça permet à plein de jeunes pétris de talent de se faire découvrir. En plus ils chantent trop bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca si c'est pas une perche tendue à graphistecom.fr ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé pour vous plein d'émissions de télé-réalité.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as intérêt à te représenter cette année pour la carte aux trésors !! Et t'as intérêt à être sélectionner !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> plus de QI inferieur a la température rectale!!!



J'adore !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS :  _message perso : toi j'crois savoir où t'as déménagé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (tu te rapproches de chez moi de plus en plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  )_


----------



## krystof (5 Novembre 2003)

TF1 forme des intermittents du spectacle à vitesse grand V pour mieux leur casser la gueule après.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben promouvoir de jeunes talents, tssss, c'te question !
> 
> Bon, sinon, Franck Black est-il déjà passé dans ton Massif Central(e) de villégiature ? Pasque moi, je vais le voir ce soir à Lyon. En tout cas, le Black, l'avait tout pour réussir à la Star-Ac : la voix, le style consensuel, le physique (surtout le physique
> 
> ...



Il passe demain !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*tatata tatatatataa ... Massif central !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi le but ultime a part l'abrutissement de masse et la collecte de blé avec des appels et des SMS surfacturés, des revues imbéciles et des CD tout juste bon a faire des dessous de verre pour l'apéro (c'est tres joli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai failli oublier les  dévédé .. Ca commence a faire chéro le dessous de verre...


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'as intérêt à te représenter cette année pour la carte aux trésors !! Et t'as intérêt à être sélectionner !!



Il faut un QI supérieur à la température rectale. Je vais me rabattre sur Koh Lanta 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et ma fille veut m'inscrire au bigdil !!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> PS :  _message perso : toi j'crois savoir où t'as déménagé !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ouais? Dis voir (en MP)


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> QUi a parlé de morale ?!!!



T'arrêtes un peu de poster des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quand je poste des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cesse donc de prendre la mouche dès que je poste quelque chose.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour mettre de l'huile sur le feu, mais est-ce que quelqu'un connait : "ça va se savoir !" diffusé en Belgique sur AB3 ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui diffusée sur la câble ..mais je crois que je vais te décevoir ... attention Big ..prépare-toi ...






 ce ne sont que des acteurs !!!!! (j'ai vu un doc là- dessus)

Et ouiiiiiii, ils nous ont menti !!!!















PS : piégé le Big !!!! hihihi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour mettre de l'huile sur le feu, mais est-ce que quelqu'un connait : "ça va se savoir !" diffusé en Belgique sur AB3 ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A propos, il y a bien une seule émission de "real TV" qui mérite toutes les récompenses du monde et elle est belge :   Strip-Tease  simple, efficace, sans comentaire (on peut critiquer de chez soi, ou avoir de la compassion, ou être amené à réflechir)
L'un des meilleurs reste : la soucoupe et la perruche ou une mère (la soixantaine passée) conserve religieusement une perruche empaillée et son fils, célibataire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vit son délire : construire une soucoupe volante en bois en y foutant tout et n'importe quoi comme électronique ! Un sacré moment de délire fusionnel !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Arfff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ME dit pas que t'y vas aussi mon jp !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Cesse donc de prendre la mouche dès que je poste quelque chose.


...en milieu aride ???????


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Il faut un QI supérieur à la température rectale. Je vais me rabattre sur Koh Lanta 4&amp;#8230;



Tu te sous-estime bebert


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> mon jp !








 ... Mais c'est fini vous deux !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ME dit pas que t'y vas aussi mon jp !



Ben si oeuf corse!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On se voit là bas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'arrêtes un peu de poster des
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon ces deux là va falloir faire quequ'chose je sais pas moi .. 

tiens : on les marie !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben si oeuf corse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEeeeeeeeesss !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_désolé tout le monde pour ce moment d'intense bonheur... arrete jpmiss, ils nous regardent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A propos, il y a bien une seule émission de "real TV" qui mérite toutes les récompenses du monde et elle est belge :   Strip-Tease  simple, efficace, sans comentaire (on peut critiquer de chez soi, ou avoir de la compassion, ou être amené à réflechir)
> L'un des meilleurs reste : la soucoupe et la perruche ou une mère (la soixantaine passée) conserve religieusement une perruche empaillée et son fils, célibataire
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens ça me rapelle une émission radio ... real-radio ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..
"Là-bas si j'y suis" de daniel Mermet !
Justement, il y avait l'histoire de cette soucoupe volante "made at home" !!!






 &gt;&gt; non RTheBig, c'est le titre de l'emission pas de blague du genre .. hein ...? bon !!!


----------



## Fulvio (5 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ME dit pas que t'y vas aussi mon jp !



New House of the Pope en ce moment sur l'iPod... Vivement ce soir, j'ai hâte, j'ai hâte !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A propos, il y a bien une seule émission de "real TV" qui mérite toutes les récompenses du monde et elle est belge :   Strip-Tease  simple, efficace, sans comentaire (on peut critiquer de chez soi, ou avoir de la compassion, ou être amené à réflechir)
> L'un des meilleurs reste : la soucoupe et la perruche ou une mère (la soixantaine passée) conserve religieusement une perruche empaillée et son fils, célibataire
> 
> 
> ...



En effet! Excellente émission. C'etait souvent completement suréaliste (la visite des diplomates Belges en Corée du Nord, un grand moment!). Ca passe encore?


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

Comme meilleure émission de real-tv j'aurai voté pour "le journal de 20 heures". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_"La France a peur, tous les soirs à 20 heures"_ (Mickey 3D)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bon ces deux là va falloir faire quequ'chose je sais pas moi ..
> 
> tiens : on les marie !!


















ça va pas non ???????


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> YEeeeeeeeesss !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh, c'est fini avec Prérima ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Euh, c'est fini avec Prérima ?


Euh ! Je crois que oui !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai surpris Primera devant un concessionnaire Nissan hier soir ... elle semblait bien seule !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bon ok !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> A chacun son truc.
> 
> M'enfin, c'est tous les soirs + le samedi pendant plus de 2h.
> C'est du gavage.
> ...



Mon gamin a neuf ans et pour l'heure, il préfère, comme son père, lire Jules Verne que regarder StarAc. Pourvu que ça dure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'ai comme un doute : pour le moment, au moins dans ce domaine, ce que dit son père est parole d'évangile mais je ne me fais pas trop d'illusions pour la suite


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Euh, c'est fini avec Prérima ?



C'est de la pure amitié virile de piliers de comptoir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voila ou ca mene la real TV! Obsédé!


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> La carte aux trésors ? le truc en hélico avec ... m*** j'ai oublié.. c'est pas de la télé-réalité ca



Attends de voir Bebert dedans, tu verras si c'est pas de la télé-réalité !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Il a déjà postulé, le bougre.


----------



## Philito (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En effet! Excellente émission. C'etait souvent completement suréaliste (la visite des diplomates Belges en Corée du Nord, un grand moment!). Ca passe encore?



tiens, on l'avait déjà pensé au début de la marée d'émissions de real TV que la Belgique en possédait une depuis des années.... cette émission était sublime, je courais chez moi le mercredi pour la voir.... et on s'arrangeait souvent pour la regarder entre potes.

Mes favoris restent: le baron, le facho (liégeois) (que j'ai croisé plusieurs fois à Liège) et la famille "je ne me souviens plus du nom", mais une famille quart monde qui n'en avait que faire des caméras et paraissait tellement vrai....

Mais je reste persuadé que n'importe qui pouvait être tourné en con par strip tease.... cela dépend de la façon de monter, de filmer du réalisateur... et parfois c'était chouette de l'analyser....

et non jpMiss (salut by the way) (oui big AC DC tout ça, je sais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ça ne passe malheureusement plus.... on a eu droit en début d'année aux rediffusions des meilleurs strip tease et que du bonheur.... mais là c'est vrai que ça manque...

tiens au milieu du débat vide et creux que génère le nouveau real TV commercial (star ac', popstars, ...) ceux qui se rappellent pourraient mettre leur émission de strip tease préférée.... ??? hein...?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Mais je reste persuadé que n'importe qui pouvait être tourné en con par strip tease



L'accent Belge ca facilite!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ok je sors


----------



## Philito (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> L'accent Belge ca facilite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aussi, Arf© (de circonstance) ou l'accent coréen.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n'empêche ce fut l'apothéose pour cette émission que celle sur la délégation en Corée.... car des têtes sont tombées suite à ça.... (aussi celle sur le chirurgien esthétique, avec son tablier Mickey et sa foreuse black et decker, tu l'avais vue celle là, toi anésthésiolosogiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Non mais on peut bien rire des gens qui était dans strip tease, mais je me suis demandé ce que ça donnerait si on me filmait moi ou notre groupe de gens... on pourrait nous faire passer pour qui on veut aussi et de garder cette distance quand même par rapport à ce que strip tease nous donnait à voir.... comme par exemple souvent imaginé, le rapport que les gens avaient avec la caméra, ce qu'il y avait avant ou après les scènes, ect....


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Attends de voir Bebert dedans, tu verras si c'est pas de la télé-réalité !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai mis volontairement "la carte aux trésors" dans le lot des émissions de "real-tv" car elle utilise les même ingrédients.

Les candidats sont lâchés dans la nature et on filme leur comportement ainsi que les gens qu'ils rencontrent. Et il y parfois des situations un peu loufoques.

Et si on regarde d'un peu plus près, on peut remarquer que même cette émission est truquée ! Par exemple, les épreuves sont censées durer 20 minutes chacune mais je suis à peu près certain qu'ils ont dû en rallonger quelques unes pour des raisons techniques ou autres.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> aussi celle sur le chirurgien esthétique, avec son tablier Mickey et sa foreuse black et decker, tu l'avais vue celle là



Non malheureusement pas. Je suis sur que ca devait valoir le détour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Quelle bande d'escrocs ces chirurgiens esthetiques (enfin pas tous quand meme, je vais me faire taper dessus par le conseil de l'ordre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et tu fais la morale à tes filles !!!



Pet' on t'a déjà dit de ne pas abuser du smiley...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Je crois que oui !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parait meme qu'elle s'est pointée à l'apple expo c'te année sans rien me dire !!


----------



## Philito (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non malheureusement pas. Je suis sur que ca devait valoir le détour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, il s'est fait virer suite à l'émission et strip tease a été remis en question....

mais le gars fumait le cigare dans la salle d'op', portait un tablier Mickey (parce que les patientes aiment mickey) il utilisait une viseuse (pas une foreuse, désolé) black et decker pour passer sous la peau et décoller les tissus de la graisse et ça marche aussi bien que le matos que l'on vous vend des millions... il était génial à voir, si tu sais essayer de le trouver, je te le conseille vivement....

désolé, mais je n'ai que quatre chaines, trois chaines publiques belges et canal.... donc je ne parle pas de télé réalité française, mais je n'en pense pas moins....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







QU'ON NOUS REMETTE STRIP TEASE 'TIDJU de BORDEL (maintenant c'est vrai que c'est plus dur de se rattraper sur les tshirts, dvd, cd, images panini, sous-bock, soutien gorges déclinés au couleur de l'émission comme d'autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...en milieu aride ???????


----------



## maousse (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et si on regarde d'un peu plus près, on peut remarquer que même cette émission est truquée ! Par exemple, les épreuves sont censées durer 20 minutes chacune mais je suis à peu près certain qu'ils ont dû en rallonger quelques unes pour des raisons techniques ou autres.


et moi qui ai toujours cru que maïté cuisinait en direct à la télé, avec Micheline qui faisait rien que l'embêter, elle était drôlement douée, un rêve se brise..


Quelle déception !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

je compriends plus rien, va falloir splitter le thread en 2 ou 3 vu le nb de sujets parallèles (Fiiiiiiinnnnnnnn ! )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je compriends plus rien, va falloir splitter le thread en 2 ou 3 vu le nb de sujets parallèles (Fiiiiiiinnnnnnnn ! )



l'est occupé à faire le clown...


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je compriends plus rien, va falloir splitter le thread en 2 ou 3 vu le nb de sujets parallèles (Fiiiiiiinnnnnnnn ! )



Et pis ya toujours la poésie russe du XVIII ème en suspend et mes mouches sur les vitraux.


----------



## Fulvio (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et pis ya toujours la poésie russe du XVIII ème en suspend et mes mouches sur les vitraux.



Tain, on parle de choses importantes comme la télé-réalité, et toi tu viens nous emm*rder avec tes trucs futiles et idiot !


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je compriends plus rien, va falloir splitter le thread en 2 ou 3 vu le nb de sujets parallèles (Fiiiiiiinnnnnnnn ! )



Normal, le cluster MacGé est en train de s'optimiser pour être classé dans le top 5 des forums débitant le plus de conneries à la seconde, reste plus qu'à trouver un nom pour l'unité.


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et pis ya toujours la poésie russe du XVIII ème en suspend et mes mouches sur les vitraux.



ah je les avais oublié, celles-là, elles ont dû se reproduire depuis


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Normal, le cluster MacGé est en train de s'optimiser pour être classé dans le top 5 des forums débitant le plus de conneries à la seconde, reste plus qu'à trouver un nom pour l'unité.



on gagne quoi alors ? un disque de la StarAc' ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_faut revenir au sujet initial de temps en temps...._


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui ai toujours cru que maïté cuisinait en direct à la télé, avec Micheline qui faisait rien que l'embêter, elle était drôlement douée, un rêve se brise..



Elle bouffe du macdo comme tout le monde ! Sinon elle serait pas si Enfin comme ça quoi !!!


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tain, on parle de choses importantes comme la télé-réalité, et toi tu viens nous emm*rder avec tes trucs futiles et idiot !



Vrai.
Et Saliagas, on ne l'a pas vu encore tout nu sous la douche ???
Et Armande, comment qu'elle fait elle donc pour avoir cette tête là ???


----------



## Fulvio (5 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Normal, le cluster MacGé est en train de s'optimiser pour être classé dans le top 5 des forums débitant le plus de conneries à la seconde, reste plus qu'à trouver un nom pour l'unité.



Je propose le glop !
_MacGé, le célèbre cluster à conneries francophone, à dépassé les 8 TéraGlops et se positionne en deuxième position après Jean-Claude Vandamme (700 ExaGlops) _


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tain, on parle de choses importantes comme la télé-réalité, et toi tu viens nous emm*rder avec tes trucs futiles et idiot !



Si on s'en prend à la poésie, je m'insurge et les ceusses qui critiquent je les fais bouffer par les vers, non mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS même si c'est en prose : je lisais du André Frédérique illustré par Chaval, hier soir, c'est du nanan.


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

La télé ? C'est ceux qui la regardent le moins qui en parlent le plus !


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> La télé ? C'est ceux qui la regardent le moins qui en parlent le plus !



jusqu'à un certain âge il n'y a que ca, après un certain âge, il ne reste plus que ca...


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> La télé ? C'est ceux qui la regardent le moins qui en parlent le plus !



Ahhh, c'est pour la télé ???
Pendant des années j'ai cru que c'était pour autre chose !!


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> La télé ? C'est ceux qui la regardent le moins qui en parlent le plus !



Pendant le premier Loft Story, j'avais pas la télé et le seul média que j'écoutais quotidiennement était France Inter...
Eh ben j'étais quand même au courant de tout ce qui se passait là-dedans... 
J'avais tous les détails !

_ A part ça, Bébert, t'aurais pas une p'tite bafouille à nous préparer ???_


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _ A part ça, Bébert, t'aurais pas une p'tite bafouille à nous préparer ???_



En fait tu viens traquer les retardataires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













J'peux rester ? J'ai déjà posté!!


----------



## Foguenne (5 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il s'est fait virer suite à l'émission et strip tease a été remis en question....
> 
> mais le gars fumait le cigare dans la salle d'op', portait un tablier Mickey (parce que les patientes aiment mickey) il utilisait une viseuse (pas une foreuse, désolé) black et decker pour passer sous la peau et décoller les tissus de la graisse et ça marche aussi bien que le matos que l'on vous vend des millions... il était génial à voir, si tu sais essayer de le trouver, je te le conseille vivement....



J'ai vu cette émission, un sommet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait le chirurgien était apparement très doué. Pas propre du tout mais techniquement doué. Il a même inventé une technique de chirurgie plastique toujours utilisée actuellement. (je demanderais à notre chirurgien chef les détails)


----------



## Fulvio (5 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pendant le premier Loft Story, j'avais pas la télé et le seul média que j'écoutais quotidiennement était France Inter...
> Eh ben j'étais quand même au courant de tout ce qui se passait là-dedans...
> J'avais tous les détails !



Oui, c'était comme ça à l'époque du 1er Loft, même sans télé, pas moyen d'y echapper, à mon grand regret. Mais aujourd'hui, si d'aventure mon entourage se met à parler de Star Ac' ou Koh-Lantah ou autre, je me retrouve largué de chez largué de chez largué de chez largué (et c'est pas peu dire). Car si je connais le principe et que je peux en donner une opinion, par contre, les candidats, les histoires et les intrigues (et même les tubes qui en sortent) je n'en ai jamais écho. Je m'en réjouis, mais si la discussion par là dessus, je sais que pendant minimum une demi-heure je vais me faire chier


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pendant le premier Loft Story, j'avais pas la télé et le seul média que j'écoutais quotidiennement était France Inter...
> Eh ben j'étais quand même au courant de tout ce qui se passait là-dedans...
> J'avais tous les détails !



Même quand Jean-Edouard a fait des trucs avec Loana dans la piscine ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelle idée d'écouter France-Inter pour écouter le loft ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je crois qu'à l'époque on diffusait ça dans les bars


----------



## Zitoune (5 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'était comme ça à l'époque du 1er Loft, même sans télé, pas moyen d'y echapper, à mon grand regret. Mais aujourd'hui, si d'aventure mon entourage se met à parler de Star Ac' ou Koh-Lantah ou autre, je me retrouve largué de chez largué de chez largué de chez largué (et c'est pas peu dire). Car si je connais le principe et que je peux en donner une opinion, par contre, les candidats, les histoires et les intrigues (et même les tubes qui en sortent) je n'en ai jamais écho. Je m'en réjouis, mais si la discussion par là dessus, je sais que pendant minimum une demi-heure je vais me faire chier



Toi aussi


----------



## Fulvio (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Même quand Jean-Edouard a fait des trucs avec Loana dans la piscine ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'idée, c'était plutôt d'écouter France-Inter pour NE PAS en entendre parler (en tout cas pour ma part). Mais le battage média était tel qu'on ne pouvais pas y échapper, et que même France Inter te donnais des nouvelles du loft en fin de programme. Service public...


----------



## Philito (5 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> L'idée, c'était plutôt d'écouter France-Inter pour NE PAS en entendre parler (en tout cas pour ma part). Mais le battage média était tel qu'on ne pouvais pas y échapper, et que même France Inter te donnais des nouvelles du loft en fin de programme. Service public...



comme être sur un forum mac.... et ne pas vouloir en entendre parler aussi... et malgré diverses tentatives de diversion (strip tease, les mouches sur vitraux, la poésie russe du 17°) et ça continue... moi je dis que j'arrête de bosser et je rentre chez moi regarder la télé... au moins comme ça j'y échaperais....


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ah je les avais oublié, celles-là, elles ont dû se reproduire depuis



Pourvu que ça soit pas sur le bouquin de poésie : on pourra plus lire, ça sera plein de chiures de mouches


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pourvu que ça soit pas sur le bouquin de poésie : on pourra plus lire, ça sera plein de chiures de mouches



non, non ce n'est pas sur le bouquin de poésie qu'elles ont chié mais sur "Liturgie et Art du Vitrail au temps des Tsars de Russie "... warf


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je propose le glop !
> _MacGé, le célèbre cluster à conneries francophone, à dépassé les 8 TéraGlops et se positionne en deuxième position après Jean-Claude Vandamme (700 ExaGlops) _



Excellente suggestion et pour un forum nul, on dira : "y a pas glop !"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, pour Vandamme, il doit avoir passé le yottaglop ou au moins le zettaglop


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu cette émission, un sommet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vu aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas propre du tout c'est clair ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et à en juger par sa technique, on peut dire qu'il est le prototype du chirurgien : faire un sale boulot pour que la cliente (terme qu idevrait être préféré à celui de patient dans certaines pratiques excessives) revienne le plus souvent (c'était le cas de la demoiselle qui venait avec son ami revoir le dit chirurgien afin de refaire les seins une nouvelle fois car apparemment il semblait avoir baclé son boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Ce mec aurait du se faire rayer de l'ordre des médecins si celà n'a pas été le cas (à la manière des politiciens belges suite à leur séjour en Asie ). 

Un beau salaud en tout cas


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

Puisque "ON" ne veut pas entendre parler de ces émissions, pourquoi "ON" en parle ici ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, et si on zappait ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : bravo YIP, si tu as parié quelque chose sur ce thread, je crois que bien que tu as gagné !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Puisque "ON" ne veut pas entendre parler de ces émissions, pourquoi "ON" en parle ici ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai dit quelque chose de travers ?


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dit quelque chose de travers ?



Non ! Excuse moi ! Je parlais de l'état général de ce fil !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu cette émission, un sommet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que tu fricotte dans le millieux.. Mais bon, si j'ai bien compris, toi c'est plutot la chir plastique, ca fait moins charlatant (encore qu'entre plastique et silicone il n'y a qu'un pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Puisque "ON" ne veut pas entendre parler de ces émissions, pourquoi "ON" en parle ici ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas "ON", Finn, lupus et les autres non plus...
Par ailleurs je n'ai jamais dit que je ne voulais pas entendre parler de ces émissions. Le débat c'est justement ca: qu'en pensez vous? (comme dit YIP).
Apres chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veux. Le télé sont munies de plusieurs touches permettant de choisir le programme qui lui convient le mieux (ou au pire le moins mal...). Et en dernier recours il reste le bouton off


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Apres chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veux. Le télé sont munies de plusieurs touches permettant de choisir le programme qui lui convient le mieux (ou au pire le moins mal...). Et en dernier recours il reste le bouton off



Désolé d'avoir choisi la pire des solutions pour ce thread, c'est-à-dire, le bouton OFF.


----------



## Yip (5 Novembre 2003)

Wahou ! je pose une petite question, je m'en vais 5 minutes et paf ! plus de 140 réponses !!!

(bon d'accord, je suis parti bosser il y a près de 6 heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Merci de toutes ces contributions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Donc personnellement je suis choquée, qu'une telle emission puisse recevoir une "telle" récompense ...je suis d'accord avec le fait qu'on aurait dû leur remettre le prix de l'emission la "moins pire" ...enfin si ça ne tenais qu'à moi, les émissions dites "real TV", n'auraient pas de prix !!!
> 
> Plus ça va...plus les gens regardent le moins pire, au lieu de regarder le meilleur... à ce rythme là... on court à la CATA !!!



C'est tout à fait mon état d'esprit. Sans vouloir diminuer les mérites des participants qui ont plutôt de la voix, chantent (plus ou moins) bien et se donnent du mal, le formatage des choix et leur pré-digestion m'indisposent fortement.

Je n'ai pas toujours des choix musicaux dont je peux ne pas avoir honte (je suis clair là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), mais vouloir imposer des "vedettes" préfabriquées directement sous nos yeux : BEURK !!!


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

De toutes façons, les récompenses n'ont jamais été une preuve absolue de la supériorité d'une émission, d'un film, d'un livre sur un(e) autre ; ni de son infériorité d'ailleurs.

En général, (cannes, le goncourt ou les autres prix littéraires), l'objectif (indépendamment du désir de faire du pognon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) est plutôt de faire mieux connaître un film, un bouquin, d'élargir son audience.

Mais pour une émission de télé qui est déjà passée, c'est moins évident comme intérêt, surtout quand ce sont déjà en général des émissions à très forte audience : ça va élargir quoi ? à part les chevilles de quelques-uns  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, ça ne me gêne pas vraiment, d'ailleurs je ne sais pas qui a gagné quoi


----------



## Yip (5 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu cette émission, un sommet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh oui, slurp, des détails, des détails !!


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, slurp, des détails, des détails !!



Et voilà, maintenant, ce fil se carapate dans les Carpathes. Ça va de mal en vampire., à croire qu'il y en a qui ont une dent contre.


----------



## Yip (5 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je propose le glop !
> _MacGé, le célèbre cluster à conneries francophone, à dépassé les 8 TéraGlops et se positionne en deuxième position après Jean-Claude Vandamme (700 ExaGlops) _



Excellent, adopté !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je note les discussions hors sujet de ce thread à 50 Mégaglops (mais j'ai bien rigolé quand même)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et puis pas si hors sujet que ça, ça a pas mal parlé de la télé-réalité.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tiens ça me fait penser à un article de Nice-Matin cet été : en bref, l'une des participantes de "Vis ma vie" où des gens connus ou inconnus échangent leurs métiers/vie alors qu'en général c'est ce qu'ils considèrent de pire, une des participantes donc racontait que le montage et les commentaires changeaient complètement les  choses. Certaines scènes étaient carrément "demandées" par la production, certaines répliques "conseillées" etc. Donc la réalité...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Vu aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a été radié et je crois même qu'il était déjà radié avant le tournage de l'émission.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que tu fricotte dans le millieux.. Mais bon, si j'ai bien compris, toi c'est plutot la chir plastique, ca fait moins charlatant (encore qu'entre plastique et silicone il n'y a qu'un pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, plastique et esthétique mais nos chirurgiens sont "salariés", ils ne gagnent donc rien de plus à opérer 10X une jeune fille avec des désirs délirants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les reconstructions de seins après mammectomies, ils sont balèses, pour les augmentations et réductions mammaires également.
Pour les chirs esthétiques, ne généralisons pas.


----------



## Yip (5 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, maintenant, ce fil se carapate dans les Carpathes. Ça va de mal en vampire., à croire qu'il y en a qui ont une dent contre.




Toujours aussi fort avec les (bons) mots Luc !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et en dernier recours il reste le bouton off



mais comment se fait-il que Karl40 ne soit pas encore arrivé ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et Melaure ? Encore en train de bouffer devant Koh lanta !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En général, (cannes, le goncourt ou les autres prix littéraires), l'objectif (indépendamment du désir de faire du pognon
> 
> 
> 
> ...




euh ... Luc ? Ca t'écorcherais de parler du festival du court et des primés ?


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> euh ... Luc ? Ca t'écorcherais de parler du festival du court



j'ai pas voulu faire long


----------



## minime (5 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> MacGé, le célèbre cluster à conneries francophone, à dépassé les 8 TéraGlops et se positionne en deuxième position après Jean-Claude Vandamme (700 ExaGlops)



Attention, JCVD reste le numéro Uno, haut la main...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour les chirs esthétiques, ne généralisons pas.



Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est un peu de la provoc'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et en effet les chir plastiques arrivent a faire des choses impressionnantes


----------



## krystof (5 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> des choses impressionnantes



Oui, quand on voit le résultat sur certains, on peut appeler ça comme ça : une chose impressionnante.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, quand on voit le résultat sur certains, on peut appeler ça comme ça : une chose impressionnante.














Tu parles en connaisance de cause?


----------



## krystof (6 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles en connaisance de cause?



J'ai croisé Michael Jackson à la boulangerie, ce matin.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai croisé Michael Jackson à la boulangerie, ce matin.



me semblait bien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu te dévoues pour les croissants...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai croisé Michael Jackson à la boulangerie, ce matin.



T'es sur que c'etait pas ET?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Star Academy a gagné le 7 d'or de la meilleure émission de télé-réalité.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no comment.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Novembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> no comment.



ca devait être dit !


----------



## bebert (6 Novembre 2003)

Euh, c'est qui les nominés cette semaine à la starac ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Euh, c'est qui les nominés cette semaine à la starac ?



Adèle-Muguette et Loana.

J'ai bon?


----------



## krystof (6 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que c'etait pas ET?



Maintenant que tu le dis


----------



## Jean-iMarc (7 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> L'un des meilleurs reste : la soucoupe et la perruche ou une mère (la soixantaine passée) conserve religieusement une perruche empaillée et son fils, célibataire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un grand moment en effet


----------

